# Home insemination using donor from sperm bank



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi ladies
I already have a 5 year old and have tried 2 rounds of IVF to give her a sibling but have had no luck.
I’m 45 and single and have v little money left to spend in fertility treatment.
The only thing I could afford is hone insemination with donor sperm. However, the Danish sperm Banks I’ve used in the past no longer post sperm to U.K. hone addresses, only **** approved clinics.
Is there any way round this? Would it be possible to use sperm banks from elsewhere or have a local fertility clinic store sperm for you need it at home?
I’m wracking my brain!
Thanks


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Sellmerdiers used to do this, but I think they only do it to the EU countries anymore. Depending on where you live you could look into taking a cheap Ryanair flight or a eurostar train or such to a EU county and have it shipped there? Or you can use a known donor of course.


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

Heidi33 said:


> Hi ladies
> I already have a 5 year old and have tried 2 rounds of IVF to give her a sibling but have had no luck.
> I’m 45 and single and have v little money left to spend in fertility treatment.
> The only thing I could afford is hone insemination with donor sperm. However, the Danish sperm Banks I’ve used in the past no longer post sperm to U.K. hone addresses, only **** approved clinics.
> ...


Hello Heidi, hats out to you for being a single mother. Have you thought about using a known donor?


----------

